# Tom on the phone, "Gotta go, I'm digging the best dump of my life!"



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Here are two vids from today.  Read the description in the first one, for the story.  More posts and pictures to follow.  Hopefully, Joe will take over.  I am about dead, but grateful for this awesome dig that will continue for the next couple of days.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NV-I2Haa3s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SojPCpRGMCU


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Fred, with the first on many Bromos and Bromo Caffeine's from big to small and from blue to teal.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Bromo and Warranted Flask, two for one.  Both popped out at the same time.  I was so happy!


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

I dug this black man.  We are not positive about what he was for.  We will have to research it.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Getting tired, but "I can't stop!"


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

More


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Tom's box 'o bottles.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Tom's Floraplexion or Liver Dyspesia and Consumption Cure, New York (I think)


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Another view of Tom's Floraplexion.   With a name like that, it had to work, right?[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Some Bromos cleaned.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

More


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

A display.  These are just ours and a couple of Fred's.  This does not even include the box of Tom's bottles or the stuff still waiting under the building for us.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Hope I'm not duplicating the pics too much


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Fred dug this Keystone ink in the beginning and gave it to us.  It has a little crazing in the neck, but is still awesome.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Odd ink that Joe dug.  It looks familiar to me, but we're not quite sure what it is.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Some Bromos and inks together.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Ayer's Cherry Pectoral Lowell, Mass, A Major's Rubber cement, (round one behind it is A Major's Rubber Cement).  Also pictured, a bottle with gold paint inside, "Dortendorfer's" or something like that.  I'm tired.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Marbles (Fred found the purple one, I found the pea sized one).  After this is over, I think we should take some buckets outside and sift them.  Stoppers, I dug.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Pestles, I'm pretty sure.  So sleepy and in America they say Mortar and Pestle and in England it's Pestle and Mortar.


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2010)

Looks like a fun dig. The square JCB keystone ink is also a Blair's Keystone Ink. They came from the J.C. Blair company of Huntingdon, PA. The cylindrical ones are uncommon, and I have not seen that particular variety before. I have a cylinder and three different squares, all with the JCB keystone.  ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (May 21, 2010)

The "Floraplexion Cures" bottle is actually an aqua blue Franklin Hart New York bottle.   Never heard of or saw it around here before?  Any help???  Gunth?

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.....Joe here,....I was chief bottle washer tonight, so Laur did this post...This was an impromtu dig, and a total stroke of luck! Fred had p.m.'d me about an afternoon dig today, and when I was getting ready for that, Penn Digger called me..."Hey, if you can, get down to that old building downtown...,they're going to tear it down today or tomorrow latest, and there's a way in now". What are the chances of it being one of our drugstores? Turned out it was.....It's very late and we'll be digging here as long as we can 'stay the execution'.[] I think there's one or two more pics, then we'll be back soon w/ more. Here's an idea of how it looks under there.


----------



## Plumbata (May 21, 2010)

Dang, that dig looks like FUN! []

 So do you folk think there are any of those rich teal Sanderson druggists down under there? Probably as good a place as any to find them as far as they go (especially considering where the 1st one was discovered!). The finds are great, and really do tell quite a story. Imagine all the people who bought a bromo after a long day chopping virgin hardwood for the lumber mills or mining coal for the foundries, then mixed it with some plain water or seltzer (which would be quite fitting), drank it, and then tossed the bottles in the crawlspace when they left the establishment. May well be many more good finds to be had on top of what can be easily dug if you decide to sift too.

 Cool spot, thanks for posting and good luck!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c684-ACVj5g          Here's one more vid Laur found....I had a great pic of Penn Digger under that old building, but he's funny about posting his pics....maybe tomorrow.[]         Joe

 Jim,...Thanks for the info on the square ink....three of those emerged from there today. J.B.


----------



## swizzle (May 21, 2010)

I subscribed to your youtube video's. It looks like your well on your way to a career of digging garbage and making it look good. Looks like you guys & gurl had an awesome time. Any idea what those teal flask were? Those tops look like they were killer flask at one time. You might have to chain one of you to the front of the building well the rest of you clear out the bottles under the building. Just protest the destruction of history until you have it all dug out and then walk away and let them knock it down. Do you guys have a lantern? It might be a little easier to see under there. Some of the video was a little dark. Anyways, nice haul and its always a pleasure to see fresh digs videos. Great digs and keep 'em comin'. Swiz


----------



## old.s.bottles (May 21, 2010)

That weird face thing looks like it came from pompeii. nice bottles!


----------



## Poison_Us (May 21, 2010)

What a fun dig.  You found a lot of cool stuff.  I'm jealous [&:]


----------



## GuntherHess (May 21, 2010)

> Floraplexion Cures


 Unfortuneatly it not very rare. Cool name though.

 teal Bromos are pretty good finds.


----------



## mr.fred (May 21, 2010)

Laur!!!!!!!!-----Great job on this post--------Let's dig[][]------------Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, guys.  Swizze, we do have lights, but when I took the one video it was very dark and one had run out of batteries for one of them.  I don't know what the teal flasks would have been.  It's funny that you mentioned not letting them tear it down yet.  Joe had an awful thought last night and we were up at 3 am PMing Tom, to make sure the construction company knows we are under there and that we know exactly the day it will be torn down.

 We have definitely "paid our dues" to find this place.  The last great bottle I found was about a year ago and it was the Allings schoolhouse ink.  I've found some nice Dr. Hand's to tide me over and a few cool odds and ends, but around here, you don't find many dumps like this anymore.  

 Can you imagine, a druggist that dropped all of his and customer's trash down a trap door and now we are digging it up?  That thought is starting to overcome my exhaustion and severe pain this morning.  I'm going to try to make it back there later.  I feel like I should be doing other things, but this is something that won't wait.  Thanks for all of the kind comments.  Thanks, Fred too.  It's always a pleasure digging with you.

 More from this dump later.


----------



## madman (May 21, 2010)

HEY GUYS VERY NICE! I PROBABLY WOULD STILL BE DIGGING THERE RIGHT NOW! LOL CONGRATS ON FINDING THE GOODS!----------MIKE


----------



## Buffalo Hunter (May 21, 2010)

Cast Iron mechanical bank, the coin was laid in the right hand of the missing right arm. Push down a lever on the side and the coin went into his mouth. heavily reproduced for years, you won't have any problems finding pictures of originals.


----------



## woodswalker (May 21, 2010)

OMG!!!! Looks like tons a fun...wish I could find a place like that around here...Had to feel like you found a sunken ship full of treasure!!! [] I luv all the pretty blue and different colors!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Tom and Fred got to the site.  I was on my way when we got a call halting the dig.  The owner or constuction person doesn't want the liability of people under there.  We're trying to re-establish the permission through a notarized note or something.  Hopefully, it will work out today.  Joe, Fred and I are sitting here in a holding pattern.  It's hard to think of digging somewhere else right now when we are so tired and sore.


----------



## mainer1 (May 21, 2010)

Wow that looks like a great time under there. Lots of good looking clean bottles to be dug
 Hopefully if they take down the building they will leave the lot clear for a while.
 Let us know what happens after the building comes down
 Good luck and keep those videos coming there great!!


----------



## Dabeel (May 21, 2010)

Haven't checked in for a while and just saw your post.

 Congrats to you guys for finding something fun to dig! Hope you can re-establish a permission, but I won't hold my breath as once that subject is brought up, it's hard to get past it......unless night surveillance team goes in[]

 Great pics!
 Doug


----------



## rockbot (May 21, 2010)

Hi Lauren, Joe, Tom and Fred, I've been away for awhile and have some catching up to do. Looks like you all been having some fine digging going on. Good for you guys. Hope you can get a few more hours in before the place comes down. Be safe!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 21, 2010)

That's also a Blair's ink of Huntingdon, PA. Most of their bottles have a keystone embossed with their initials JCB. Good finds. Looks like a fun dig. Opportunities like this don't come along often. Looks like you were in the right place at the right time.


> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Odd ink that Joe dug.Â  It looks familiar to me, but we're not quite sure what it is.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Well, we waited all day while checking out some other spots.  Looks like greed strikes again, as the owners were talking about valuable bottles and wanting what we found.  There were some other politics issues involved.  Problem is, this is not valuable stuff.  Only Tom and Joe will be allowed back at the site.  It's too bad, but I'll get past it.  I know you can all understand where I'm coming from in feeling like I could cry.  Bottle digging takes me to another place where I don't have to think about my worries or troubles.  It's totally addictive and the feeling of discovering artifacts just can't be beat.  If it was my place, since they are so worried about the value of Bromos, I would say, "Fine, go dig them yourself!"  Places around here to dig are few and far between.  Perhaps Fred and I will stumble upon something even better.  Thanks for everyone's nice comments.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Maybe I'll send Leo over to teach those small town boys how to behave


----------



## swizzle (May 21, 2010)

I could see the owners having rights to a few bottles but not all of them. I'd lie like hell about what has been taken out of there. If it wasn't for you guys they wouldn't have known about those bottles at all and would have demolished the place and the bottles. Maybe after its dug out a bit more you could put up a stink about sexism and get your TV show back. Keep your chin up and don't cry. There will always be greed and stupidity mixed together. If the owners make you split all the bottles I'd sew a big pocket onto the inside of my pants and pocket the best bottles and show them all the common ones. Don't forget to check all those Bromo's too. Look for a backwards Z in Seltzer. It makes them worth a bit more. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

Okay,...gotta throw my two cents in here.....as Penn Digger said,...."Eight people couldn't get that place dug out by this coming Tuesday"...let alone Tom and I. The value of the bottles came up more than once, but their primary concern was litigation....Arrrgh!, It's almost enough to make me say f*** it,  of course P.D. wants to get er' dug,....and I (kinda) do, but not like I did yesterday....I have an uneasy feeling that they might go back on this very tentative permission and it sucks.Now I realize it belongs to them, and we're lucky to dig at all, but YESTERDAY it was okay, and today no....some one was putting bad things in their ear or what?...I don't pretend to know, but wish Laur and Fred could rejoin the effort and everyone gets to dig....I suppose that's unrealistic,..... Big sigh)....we'll see how it all goes. I just now feel as though a shadow has been cast over the fun part of things.[]
                                                                                                                                                                  Joe
    P.S This extra hard for me too because meds are my thang.....and _a DRUGSTORE_!!!!! It's all kinda "Seinfeld"-ish if you ask me...[] My folks always said 'Half a loaf is better than none.... " J.B.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

Here's some of Fred's bottles that he cleaned and brought along today before we knew we were gonna need a 'plan b'....a flask, complete w/ cork liner and stopper....A kemps balsam sample,....an opium vial, and a wyeth dose cup....He also ended up w/ the two "A. Majors" cement bottles....and a flask from yest. that we grabbed this morning....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

A better pic...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

Laur's 'Black man' figure after I cleaned him some,....also a vintage sign from some point in the store above's history, that Lauren unearthed....It says "Radcliffs shoes for women, one price, $2:50" and it looks like it might have had a cutout or frame style center to show the featured shoes. Laur's considering marketing the cast iron face,....Do you think there would be any interest?


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

Another shot


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

Last one with a close-up of some of the writing.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the laughs, Swizzle!  I'm back, but still p****d.  I wish I could sneak in with Tom and Joe.  Anywho, here is a video from today.  We tried to find another place to dig.  We had to cross the creek and it was pretty so I took a short video. There is another one as well, with us in the meadow walking to the site.  It was a very pretty place.  Please read descriptions under videos for more info.  One more video coming up.  It's a fun one.  Sometimes, just getting in the woods is a lot of fun with all the critters.  I saw a bird's nest and caterpillar too that I wanted to photograph, but didn't have time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pDaiCsWljA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpML-pV-Yt4


----------



## judu (May 21, 2010)

i first thought that the metal face might be one of those old bottle openers. i have seen a few that look real close to that that mount on the wall. after its cleaned im not sure, but maybe.......excellent finds , too bad about the greed guys. i know first hand about that where i was getting my bottles from. one worker found a rare pepsi and sold it for a good sum. now he gets all the bottles that are coming up and even has crew with buckets to pick them up as they come up from the construction site. i dug there with just a shovel for year and now i cant go back there because they want the bottles for money. ....you all have very cool post and i enjoy seeing what you all are digging up next......great finds!


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

Fred spotted this fawn, on the side of the bank.  Her Mom was right above, luckily.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEkIG5ViLIA


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2010)

I feel for ya judu.  I guess it happens to all of us, which does give me a little consolation.  Sorry to hear about that, though.


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 21, 2010)

Good luck getting your dig back. The sign is cool, even though it's not all there!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Buffalo Hunter
> 
> Cast Iron mechanical bank, the coin was laid in the right hand of the missing right arm. Push down a lever on the side and the coin went into his mouth. heavily reproduced for years, you won't have any problems finding pictures of originals.


 


 Thanks Buffalo Hunter....I found this image online, and while it's close,....It's not the same....I figure this is the one you meant? Mr. Fred brought us a hardbound book this morning of antique candy containers/and machines and dispensers, with some beautiful color shots in it....He's an expert in this field and thinks it was from an early gumball machine type dipenser (pre glass globe) we intend to read thru the book later tonight....so perhaps the mystery continues.............[]        Thanks, Joe


----------



## downeastdigger (May 21, 2010)

Great Story, great videos, great pile of dug stuff!  Love the bank, talk about digging a piece of Americana.  Thanks for taking us along on your trip!


----------



## madman (May 21, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: judu
> 
> i first thought that the metal face might be one of those old bottle openers. i have seen a few that look real close to that that mount on the wall. after its cleaned im not sure, but maybe.......excellent finds , too bad about the greed guys. i know first hand about that where i was getting my bottles from. one worker found a rare pepsi and sold it for a good sum. now he gets all the bottles that are coming up and even has crew with buckets to pick them up as they come up from the construction site. i dug there with just a shovel for year and now i cant go back there because they want the bottles for money. ....you all have very cool post and i enjoy seeing what you all are digging up next......great finds!


 YEA THAT BITES I HAD THAT HAPPEN TO ME BEFORE


----------



## Digswithstick (May 21, 2010)

The owners  probably saw too many American Pickers shows   ! At least you all got to dig  a little and make some finds ,bring home some buckets for sifting


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

Just wanted to add a couple more images,...one of a toy truck from the 'drugstore', and one of most of an interesting fruit jar lid that Fred dug today. []                                                                                 Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

oops,...pics to follow.






 P.S. It's about matchbox sized.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 21, 2010)

The broken lid,...these things almost aways survive, but not the cool ones? Moon and stars on lid.       Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 22, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lauren just informed me that Kate (psychodoodle) originally believed this cast face to be part of a bank also,....so there's TWO votes for bank,.....anyone else?


----------



## swizzle (May 22, 2010)

I've seen a face like that somewhere's before and it was used as a door stopper. The one I saw may have been a bank with a second job. Who knows. Either way its cool. I'd set it on the front porch on halloween. I checked out the new videos and I thought it was funny because I spooked a fawn this morning too. It looked to be closer to a yearling in size though. I only saw its rear end waving goodbye so I couldn't tell if it still had its spots or not. Good luck and keep the video's coming. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2010)

I've seen some bottle openers, while researching that look similar, but I think everyone is right about the face being a bank.  Just looking at that stuff in unsettling to me, but it is history.  I'd be happy to get rid of it and sell it to someone who would appreciate it or could use it to restore a bank.


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2010)

*RE: A Couple's Dig*

I'm sure Joe will update this post tomorrow after he and Tom dig a rare historical flask or unusual variant of a stunning puce bitters LOL.  Hmmph!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 22, 2010)

*RE: A Couple's Dig*

And the verdict.....Bank! Found this about 7 pages into google images....Who'd thought there were so many different versions of this type figure?...I counted at least 5 diff. molds.


----------



## RedGinger (May 22, 2010)

*RE: The Bittersweet Dig*

Great find, Joe.  That's exactly it.  How did you find it?  This was a star find for me.  I wonder if the rest of it is still there.  Please look for it while you're there tomorrow.  I'm going shopping!


----------



## GuntherHess (May 22, 2010)

*RE: The Bittersweet Dig*

That was one of the most well known cast iron banks. The Jolly Nig__r , tought kids monetary responsibility and racisim at the same time[]


----------



## Wangan (May 22, 2010)

*RE: The Bittersweet Dig*

Interesting dig. Love that teal Bromo and the bank.Pick the best spot and dig straight down! I`m rootin` for ya![]


----------



## Dansalata (May 22, 2010)

GREAT JOB, LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD A BLAST... WTG!!!!


----------



## Penn Digger (May 22, 2010)

Just got in and cleaned up from digging under the building again for most of the day.  Joe tells me he will post some pics later.  The owner would barely allow myself and Joe back to dig, citing safety and liability.  Had to pretty much beg for over an hour, but it worked.  I wish Fred and Laur would have been allowed to go with us.  The owner is a real serious guy who would have thrown us out had we disobeyed his permission conditions.

 Any way...we dug ouselves to the point of exhaustion and were well rewarded for it.  My finds for just today included about 25 bromos in three different sizes with a two teals,  my first and mint stoneware "COPENHAGEN SNUFF WEYMAN and BRO PITTSBURGH, PA" jar, a pair of odd 8 sided "INJECTION BROU" meds from Paris, a pair of "FOLEY'S HONEY and TAR,"  a pair of  "E C DEWITT ONE MINUTE COUGH CURE," a "KEMPS" sample,  a "KEMPS" balsm for the throat and lungs,  a "DR THOMPSON'S" eye water,  an odd mini whiskey looking "OLD SARATOGA R.G. & CO. PHILADA," a nice "CHAS GULDEN NEW YORK" round mustard, numerous other fairly common bottles and a bunch of different local druggist bottles.

 Hope to hit it again Sunday and Monday as the excavator is already sitting behind the building waiting for Tuesday to roll around.  What really sucks is the building has been sitting empty for more than 10 years and I used to live a half block away from it for 3 of those!!!  Who would have ever known?  We found the reason for all the nice meds in the half basement/crawl space.........It used to be a drug store before 1900.  There is still a trap door in the floor where they used to send all the trash bottles down.  I guess getting some of the bottles are better than none.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

Yes,...LoL (kindof) Tom didn't mention that my TRUCK is sitting right next to the excavator!...I usually keep my keys clipped to my belt loop w/ a carabiner clip...when I crawled out to get P B & J sandwiches outa the truck, the keys must have came unclipped! Now they're under all that dirt we moved all afternoon and eve.,....SOMEWHERE![] The worst problem is A. the truck is setting in a not so good spot, B. The only extra(s) key I have will unlock but not start the durn thing.*Computer chip security system...C. We have to chase down a metal detector in A.M. and try to find them somehow! barring a lucky find of them, well then the truck sits till monday and a 100 dollar replacement from the ford dealer. I AM uploading some pics but it will be a while....                                                                                                                                              Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

Okay,...Here's a couple shots w/ Fred in mind. Firstly Fred likes flasks so we were hoping for at least one today....This one is fairly unusual in shape, and somewhat crude....with a neat double collar.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

another view.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

Also,...on the "what is it" question on Laur's cast figure,...well here's why Fred thought it was a dispenser.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

Here's an in situ shot of Tom's Copenhagen crock whilw we were digging it (not to many dig shots due to awful light under there)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

Here's a group shot cause I'm tired and gotta wrap things up soon.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

Here's a little Hoyt's I brought home for Lauren...I found this marb and also wondered if any marble people could identify?


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

This bottle Tom swapped me for an "Injection Brou" French cure....(Thanks Tom! I really like this Wampoles, even tho it's common) (We later dug another "Injection Brou"...heard they were V.D. cure?) I think they're still at Tom's....we'll get some pics later.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 23, 2010)

Found ALOT of bromo's....only one off color.....Dug an apothecary jar (with stopper....) quite a few local druggists (Tom dug most of em')All in all fun, (aside from the yet unresolved truck issue). Was gonna go on an alternate dig w/ Fred tomorrow but gotta get the truck HOME![>:] Live and learn..right? Maybe if I can't find keys, I can at least get it towed to a safer spot w/ Tom's triple A membership or sumpin....Sorry Fred....(if you read this early) otherwise I'll call you.                                                                                   Thanks for looking.[]  Joe


----------



## cordilleran (May 23, 2010)

Nasty bug, the clap. The French hold the rights to the disease and cures in days past. Comes from warmer climes in ports south of Djibuti, I'm told. Was dubbed the jungle sickness among salts who lived past 30. A slow creeper like a mamba in the loins. Takes residence, then strikes all who pass nearby.


----------



## mr.fred (May 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Found ALOT of bromo's....only one off color.....Dug an apothecary jar (with stopper....) quite a few local druggists (Tom dug most of em')All in all fun, (aside from the yet unresolved truck issue). Was gonna go on an alternate dig w/ Fred tomorrow but gotta get the truck HOME![>:] Live and learn..right? Maybe if I can't find keys, I can at least get it towed to a safer spot w/ Tom's triple A membership or sumpin....Sorry Fred....(if you read this early) otherwise I'll call you.                                                                                   Thanks for looking.[]  Joe


 Got your message Joe---Nice finds from under there---hope you get more good ones in the next few days----good luck with the keys---Later Days-------Fred.


----------



## swizzle (May 23, 2010)

Check Penn Digger's pockets for your keys. He's probably using that as an excuse to dig longer. That would be a nice stall tactic. Good luck finding your keys. Maybe you can trade some bottles to the key maker to get a discount. How much more do you think you have to dig under there. Swiz


----------



## mr.fred (May 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Here's an in situ shot of Tom's Copenhagen crock whilw we were digging it (not to many dig shots due to awful light under there)


  Nice find Tom------lets see a picture of it[8|].     Fred.


----------



## Wangan (May 23, 2010)

I would sign a paper stating the owner is in no way shape or form liable for any injuries or death.Hey,its a serious write off,but I think its worth the dig,(to me anyway).I looked at the structure of the under pining beams and they look solid to me.As long as the building isnt leaning way over,Id say its very safe.I would ask to check it out after it was taken down too,unless they are going to pave it or something.I hope you guys find some local druggists.I bet there is a lot of history under there.GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 23, 2010)

That would have been the perfect solution, Wangan, but I've signed off on this dig (figuratively).


----------



## Penn Digger (May 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> I would sign a paper stating the owner is in no way shape or form liable for any injuries or death.Hey,its a serious write off,but I think its worth the dig,(to me anyway).I looked at the structure of the under pining beams and they look solid to me.As long as the building isnt leaning way over,Id say its very safe.I would ask to check it out after it was taken down too,unless they are going to pave it or something.I hope you guys find some local druggists.I bet there is a lot of history under there.GOOD LUCK!!!


 

 Wangan,

 Yes, the building is leaning and falling apart above us.  Also, we did find at least 30 or so local druggist bottles from three different propietors.  We're headed back down there now.

 PD


----------



## judu (May 23, 2010)

hey joe, thats a cool wampole bottle. i have two diffrent ones so far. they interest me because when i did some research on them, i found out that henry k wampole killed himself in early 1900 (1906 i think) because he was caught stealing from his own company.he had two partners i believe. anyway i think the story is pretty wild and i always like seeing the wampole bottles even if they are "commonish"......great finds and congrats on all the bottles.love reading the post!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Hey everyone,....I was going to add to this post earlier, but fell asleep watching "America, the story of us"....Today was interesting to say the least,....awoke to weird beeping tones (a metal detector) and loud knocking on our door.[] My brother and his 'out there' buddy w/ a detector I had called to borrow last night. We tried to no avail to find those keys! After alot of frustration and false alarms, we finally had to say **** it. So Tom (and his gracious wife) were nice enough to put it on their AAA and eventually the tilt bed came and took it to the dealership (The tow driver advised me tht they actually need the truck to make the key?!!!) Makes sense to me[8|]....NOT, but hey, it's a start. We did get some digging in while awaiting the truck....I still need to do the download resize ritual, but pics to come.[]                                             Joe


----------



## glass man (May 24, 2010)

BEEN OFF HERE AWHILE TOO LIKE OTHERS.WAS GREAT TO COME ON AND READ THIS AND KINDA FRUSTRATING CAUSE OF THE OWNER! I HAVE HAD DREAMS OF FINDING  BOTTLES LIKE THIS! SOMETIMES SHOWS LIKE "PICKERS" ETC. CAN MAKE IT TOUGH IF THEY FIND A $1000 BOTTLE,THEN PEOPLE THAT KNOW NOTHING BOUT BOTTLES GETS IT IN THEIR HEADS ALL OLD BOTTLES ARE VALUABLE! I HOPE THE PERSON CANNOT DO SOMETHING LIKE GET THE COURT INVOLVED AND THEY GET AN INJUNCTION OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT AND CLAIM ALL THE BOTTLES IN YOUR HOUSES CAME FROM UNDER THE PLACE!

 IN THE 70S I WOULD GO TO PEOPLES HOMES THAT WERE OLD AND ASK IF I COULD CRAWL UNDER THEIR HOUSE AND LOOK FOR OLD BOTTLES AND WAS GIVEN PEMISSION EVERY TIME!!! ONLY FOUND A OLD WHISKEY BOTTLE AND IT WAS BROKEN! ONE PLACE I CRAWED UNDER WAS COMING DOWN LIKE THE BUILDING YALL ARE IN. IT WAS A SCHOOL ROOM FROM THE 1840S[THAT IS ANCIENT FOR HERE!] I FOUND NOTHING! I DID SEE WHAT LOOKED LIKE A STUMP UNDER THE PORCH AND THOUGHT IT WAS JUST A TREE CUT DOWN WHEN THE BUILDING WAS GOING UP.THE GUY THAT TORE IT DOWN FOUND A GALLEON VINAGER JUG FROM LOUIVILLE KY! BEAUTIFUL BLUE STENCIL! IT HAD TO BE MY "STOMP" UPSIDE DOWN EMBEDDED INTO THE DIRT AND ALL I WOULD HAVE DONE FOR IT TO HAVE BEEN MINE WAS CRAWL A FEW FEET AND TOOK A CLOSER LOOK!

 HOPE YALL GET TO DIG AFTER IT IS TORN DOWN!! HATE BOUT THE KEYS JOE!! JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Here's Tom's local druggists....Even though this was Leonards Druggist, we found a few from the competition...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Here's a cool local from another Druggist.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

These are the gothic looking "Injection Brou" from Paris.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

The street name is the same name as an early "Bell's sarsaparilla" trade card showing a likeness of our Maine coon cat,...from the late 1800's...."Richelieu", Champion cat of New England....these bottles are different for sure!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Tom's copenhagen crock jar cleaned up nice....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

*


----------



## Penn Digger (May 24, 2010)

Joe,

 I only need one of those French VD cures.  You and Fred can have the other two.  One does have a small crack though.  Nice posts.   Catch the rest in the AM.

 Best Regards,

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Here's one Tom turned up....We're giving it to Fred....we think it's spirits?....Anyone know? It's obviosly modeled on a Saratoga Mineral Water....Kind of a cool bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Here's a bottle I really think is much older than the other stuff we've been finding, and also a VERY nice bottle. Has a rolled lip and crooked neck and vent dot on the bottom....real delicate like a pontiled bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Tom was on a roll for awhile...this blue beauty came out from near an old stone pillar where we were finding alot of bottles...He dug it right near the base of the pillar and gave it to his wife for her cobalt collection.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Penn Digger
> 
> Joe,
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks Tom,...been a long day, and it's taking forever cause I'm not familier w/ Laur's computer....I'm gonna have to get another one soon. I'll throw another few pics on then to bed...[&:] Yhis little guy is way cool and came out when I was digging near the old stone wall near where Laur's black figure came from....






 "Cahill's Bronze, Pat Nov. 10th 1868"


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Right below the Cahill's was this real clean "Piso's Cure"


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Here's one of Tom's tealish bromos...He dug three, and I know of two so far I've got from here....still gotta clean up the rest. We probably dug at least 50 bromo bottles from here....most the small size.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

We got a couple of these cool little cough cures....

 OOPS wrong pic....sorry


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Here it is..."One minute cough cure"


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Todays finds cleaned up.....(minus the Wampole's)






 (Note the carter's 'doorknob' ink with full liquid contents)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Here's a good look at a "Leonard's druggist" ....I finally dug an intact one today.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

That's all for tonight folks Thanks for tuning in everyone!   []                                                      Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> BEEN OFF HERE AWHILE TOO LIKE OTHERS.WAS GREAT TO COME ON AND READ THIS AND KINDA FRUSTRATING CAUSE OF THE OWNER! I HAVE HAD DREAMS OF FINDING BOTTLES LIKE THIS! SOMETIMES SHOWS LIKE "PICKERS" ETC. CAN MAKE IT TOUGH IF THEY FIND A $1000 BOTTLE,THEN PEOPLE THAT KNOW NOTHING BOUT BOTTLES GETS IT IN THEIR HEADS ALL OLD BOTTLES ARE VALUABLE! I HOPE THE PERSON CANNOT DO SOMETHING LIKE GET THE COURT INVOLVED AND THEY GET AN INJUNCTION OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT AND CLAIM ALL THE BOTTLES IN YOUR HOUSES CAME FROM UNDER THE PLACE!
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Jamie! ....Good to see you on here,...and great story about the crock! 1840's is pretty old anywhere (except maybe Europe)....She's coming down Tuesday...We'll see after that about the lot....the position of the building between the creek and another brick building pretty much assures the excavator will be right on top of the wreckage.....we'll just have to see what it looks likewhen they're done!                                  Goodnight,...Joe


----------



## GuntherHess (May 24, 2010)

> "Injection Brou" from Paris.


 
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Paris-Injection-Brou-Quack-Medicine-Bottle-c-1890s-/150445365565?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23073e193d


----------



## mr.fred (May 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> *


     Great find Tom[]-----all of the others are looking good too[8D]-----Congrats to you and Joe------it was a cramped dig for sure[8|].      Fred.


----------



## mr.fred (May 24, 2010)

Joe!----good job on the pics/post----   Thanks-----------------Fred.


----------



## downeastdigger (May 24, 2010)

Ditto on that Joe!  Love the post, and story.  Not often you see a situation like that.  Is that old Saratoga thing rare?  I've never seen one!  Thanks for the time it took to share it all, cool stuff!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, Bram, Swiz, Judu, Wangan, Jamie, Gunth, Fred, Tom, Lauren and everyone else who checked in with something to say.......much appreciated, and it will live on as a memorable dig for varied reasons![] Picked up the truck at the dealership earlier this eve. (99.37$)....But, bit the bullet and got two replacement keys so hopefully it never happens again....[]     Joe


----------



## madman (May 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: downeastdigger
> 
> Ditto on that Joe! Love the post, and story. Not often you see a situation like that. Is that old Saratoga thing rare? I've never seen one! Thanks for the time it took to share it all, cool stuff!


 ditto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2010)

Here are two videos of where I would like to dig next.  I'll need permission first.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf3m4TcxNUg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZl5MTqTUrg


----------



## mr.fred (May 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Here are two videos of where I would like to dig next.  I'll need permission first.
> 
> ...


     So your back to wanting to dig again?[][8|]   Across the road?[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2010)

Hmm, forgot about that.  I can't control this illness.  I'll dig with you, Fred.


----------



## mr.fred (May 24, 2010)

Well!-------------------------------Ok[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Glad your feeling (a) little better about it.


----------



## swizzle (May 24, 2010)

So when are you gonna start digging bottles in a little black dress to boost your youtube/tv career? Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (May 24, 2010)

Why don't you try it first and let me know if it works?[][]


----------



## Penn Digger (May 25, 2010)

Bram,

 The Old Saratoga is edvidently a brand of whiskey once made in Philly (quick google).  I don't know about rarity, but is the first one I have ever dug or laid eyes on (which means little as to rarity).

 PD


----------



## rockbot (May 25, 2010)

Killer digs guys, right on!

 Rocky


----------



## Penn Digger (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Rocky.  How did the leg heal up after the tree deal?

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (May 25, 2010)

Building comes down today.  Be there or be square.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2010)

Bear w/ me here folks....got a different computer and was having trouble resizing in general chat.....just wanted to try it here. Okay seems normal here,....These are some 'leftover' pics from this dig....Fred and Laur.[]


----------



## swizzle (May 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Why don't you try it first and let me know if it works?[][]


 
 Ok, But I'm not wearing a thong or high heels either...you know for safety purposes. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2010)

One more....when we were just getting started....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2010)

Tom was hoping I'd get some shots of the building before it came down....Went by today and the excavator was still out back....No activity yet! Here's a coupe pics...It's the old shingled building...If you study the brick on the next one you can see a different "tar" line where there was something there before....It may have burned down and been replaced by this one, although this one's quite old...You can also see the small "false front" up top.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2010)

Closer view...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 25, 2010)

Looking from the front....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Maybe I'll send Leo over to teach those small town boys how to behave


 


 I just wanted to clarify Laurens earlier picture,...This is our Maine Coon,...Leo,....Found him along side the road in a heavily wooded area.....He was just a little "starvling"....weighed 2 pounds at the vet. That was a year and two months ago, and they say these cats don't reach full growth till 3 or four years! Here he's like holding a trophy fish!....[] (Tom's bro in law's words)....          Joe


----------



## mr.fred (May 26, 2010)

Joe!----thanks again for giving me those bottles you worked hard for under that building[]---------and to you Tom (  PENDIGGER)  thanks for the flask and other bottles--a couple of GREAT  guys.-----------------Fred.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 26, 2010)

Hey great post, been away for awhile - had a fantastic weekend but that's another story.....

 Nice haul all, and you may get everyone back on the lot after the buildings down.  To find that many druggists all at once is sure sweet.  The teal bromos are a nice find and usually sell pretty well.  There are other embossing errors besides the backwards Z so make sure you check them out.


----------



## towhead (May 26, 2010)

I'm gonna be having bottle digging dreams again!!!!  SWEET!!

 -Julie


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 26, 2010)

The owner's "liability" concerns don't hold water. More often than not, it's merely a polite way of saying "No, thank you" .Although you had a fun time digging, I wouldn't sweat over the situation too much. Maybe a return to the scene post-demolition is in order, but the owner's greed might make it not worth your while.


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2010)

Joe washed out that full ink sometime last night.  I don't know why.  He's not available to ask right now.  It was a full Sanford's ink with cork.  Glad you are enjoying the bottles, Fred.  You deserve it.


----------



## RedGinger (May 26, 2010)

I drove by the building this afternoon and it's still standing.  At least that gives us more time until we can try digging the lot, that is if bottle police will let us [:-]  Tom, got your message.  I told Joe, but he won't be able to go.  Give me a call if you want. Maybe there are some pieces he would like you to take there for him.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 26, 2010)

Hey everyone,....again thanks. I picked a bad day to be out of commision. I had a boatload of bottles and an antique childs 16 mm movie projector, complete w/ a film "The rodeo", that I could have taken over to the antique mall today w/ Tom. Here's my story. Recently replenished my digging supplies, including Deep woods DEET.[:'(] Really slathered it on last eve for me and Fred's dig in the 'deep woods'[] BAD IDEA. I awoke this morning at 8 am feeling literally poisoned! It's now almost 12 hours later and I'm still weak and shakey....Had to be almost 90 degrees here and the house like a bake oven.....Thank god for my sweet wife Laur, who took care of me and brought me washcloths w/ ice, etc.... Apparently with just a sleeveless t shirt it has alot more surface area to sink into my skin, and neck and face. My eyes feel like a pair of hot coals, and I'm just sipping Coca-Cola to try to get good cause Laur made a pot roast!.... so I'm writing this just in case someone has a sensitivity like I do....go easy or switch to something else. LoL I think the way it prevents lyme's disease is by simply killing you FIRST![]                                                                   Joe

 P.S. The full ink , well the cork dried out and fell down in to the liquid, else I'd have left it be....


----------



## mr.fred (May 26, 2010)

You should of drank it like i did Joe[][]-----feel better soon[8D]-------Fred.


----------



## cobaltbot (May 26, 2010)

I always hated putting any of that stuff on my skin.  Clothes ok, skin bad! I'm not overly sensitive to chemicals, else I'd be dead now with my job.  But that stuff always made my skin burn, like its telling you not to do it.  Sounds like your treating it the best way - dilution inside and out.  How bout soaking in a tub of cool water.   Mosquito netting sucks too but sometimes I use it.  I'm going to try an Off clip-on.  Some people swear by bounce and smoke can help too.


----------



## swizzle (May 26, 2010)

For skeeters you want to overload on B vitamins and eat more garlic. No bananas!! They also have a gear spray. Something you spray on your clothes, hat, boots, ect.... It might help to place a light cloth close by. Spread it like a tarp overhead or off to the side where a light breeze can carry the smell of DEET over you. Spray the crap out of that cloth with the gear spray. Maybe even take a big can of mosquito fogger and spray the area before you start digging. Read the directions though. It might say wait an hour or longer before you go back. In the meantime you might want to try the tub idea. Warm water should help to open up your pores and release some of the toxins you've been taking in. Hope you feel better Joe. Hang in there and remember there's more bottles out there just waiting for you but they can wait for a bit longer. Swiz


----------



## glass man (May 27, 2010)

I LOVE POSTS LIKE THIS ONE!! BOUT TIME BRO. RICK GETS SOME OUT!   HOPE YOU ARE GETTING BETTER JOE! THAT SOUNDS HORRIBLE!!  JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2010)

Garlic worked for me one time.  Mosquitoes are blood sucking like vampires, so go figure.  The bath is a good idea.  Add some Epsom Salt to it to help get those toxins out.  You're probably lacking in Magnesium, as most of us are, and your body will absorb it through the water.  Just stay in there until you start to sweat.  Why am I typing this instead of just walking into the next room? [8|][]


----------



## Penn Digger (May 27, 2010)

Update on this building and digging spot.  The owner of the building is also the contractor who is going to demolish it.  He removed the excavator from the site today to do some "emergency job" and says we have another week to dig.  Good news?  I dug my body sore as hell all weekend because it was supposed to come down yesterday.  Blessing in disguise?


----------



## jesster64 (May 27, 2010)

Lets hope he holds off for mem weekend so you have more time to dig. plus he'll be at a barbacue and not watching you. they always think theres a fortune in bottles available, but they don't go digging for them. I think it ittitates them that someone else will do what they are too lazy to do. They'd rather bury the bottles than let someone else profit from something on "their" property.


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2010)

Does that mean I can take your place while you recuperate?[sm=rolleyes.gif][]


----------



## Penn Digger (May 27, 2010)

I've been eating my banannas and am raring to go!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Update on this building and digging spot.Â  The owner of the building is also the contractor who is going to demolish it.Â  He removed the excavator from the site today to do some "emergency job" and says we have another week to dig.Â  Good news?Â  I dug my body sore as hell all weekend because it was supposed to come down yesterday.Â  Blessing in disguise?


 


 Well ALRIGHTY then!!!!  []  What's the plan??


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2010)

LOL.  No mosquitos under there that I could see.  Something did bite me under there or the next day in the woods, I think.  I'm going to get it checked today, as I now have some type of swollen gland or big lump like a half inch below the bite.  I kept waiting for it to go away.  I can't see any bull's eye rash, which doesn't always happen anyway, but I'm hoping it's nothing.  I'm going to get a prescription for an Epi-Pen too, while I still have insurance.[&:]

 Seriously, could I please dig?  Joe has few things to do first anyway, but I am dying to join you guys.


----------



## RedGinger (May 27, 2010)

I just saw this on the Dr. Oz show and it worked during their demonstration. http://www.repel.com/ProductCategories/Insectrepellents/LemonEucalyptus/


----------



## Wangan (May 27, 2010)

Just a spider bite.Unless maybe Sheleb is under there!


----------



## Penn Digger (May 29, 2010)

With the delay in demo, going to hit the site hard again all weekend.   Fred, please PM me.  Good news?

 PD


----------



## KBbottles (May 29, 2010)

Good luck this weekend!!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 29, 2010)

Yep, Wangan. Everyone has said spider.  I guess I need to get over it, but I've never been bitten by one before, to my knowledge, and it freaks me out.  The doctor said, it could be that.  I haven't been feeling very well, but that's not uncommon anyway.  I didn't know a spider could cause such a huge swollen gland.  I was asking Joe, why it would bite me.  It's not like they're mosquitoes.


----------



## mr.fred (May 29, 2010)

What are you putting on it Laur??


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> I was asking Joe, why it would bite me.  It's not like they're mosquitos.


 

 I think you may have just walked through a spider web when we were heading through the trees towards the rock dump.[&:]


----------



## RedGinger (May 29, 2010)

Just some cortisone cream, Fred.  The bite is better.  It's just the big lump that is bothering me.  I have swollen glands everywhere already, so it's just annoying.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 29, 2010)

Spider bites are painless, and most victims are unaware until symptoms occur. Some 'harmless' spiders can cause allergic reactions o their bite, but most disappear after a few days. If your glands remain swollen for more than that, by all means, see a doctor. Also, watch the bite area for darkening, the fist sign of necrosis. the bites of some species take weeks, or even months, to heal over completely, and often leave nasty scars as a reminder of the occasion. 

 Now, go out and DIG, I am. Got a permission the hit a privy here in town.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

We went back to dig again.....I decided to try a different spot where I found some slightly older random bottles last week (Piso's and a small "Cahill's Bronze")...This was along the very old stonewall foundation along the brick building next to our drugstore spot...I think these bottles were in the old fill for the foundation, instead of being the drugstore old stock...The bottles weren't coming as frequently, but were right away older.....A few pic's to follow...

 P.S. We have had a big fat marauding racoon that's been going up our big old White Pine everynight, shopping the Starling's nests for eggs...Tonight Laur called me away to turn on the downstairs floodlight...The coon had our 10lb. bag of 'bug be gone' tearing it up and dragging it around.....I grabbed jacket and boots and retrieved it...hopefully he only got enough for a belly ache.....(My recent poisoning w/ deet makes me even MORE sympathetic)[].....Anyhow here's some bottles.[] 

 My first, even though lip chipped, (old chip).....Made my night...A Saratoga Gyser springs...very whittled and cool embossing.....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

The back side....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Whittled.....and nice color too.[]


----------



## Penn Digger (May 30, 2010)

Joe-  check your PM.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

The next shovel of fill I tossed up outa the hole had this little guy....I "felt" it go off the shovel under there in the semi darkness.....[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

He's in good shape....(back side)


----------



## Penn Digger (May 30, 2010)

Keep them coming Joe.  Love that Saratoga.  I have a few of them and never saw one like yours.  Way to go!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

I am not familiar w/ this bottle...anyone know it, or if it was a med,....cosmetic,....etc?

 " Kola Cardinette"


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Bottom...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

This,...I didn't quite know what I had....but suspected an old sign. Boy, was I surprised when I washed it off![][][]

 I threw it in my dig bag just for the heck of it....glad I did.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

OOPS...got ahead of myself,....this is the monogram on the ft. shoulder of the "Kola Cardinette".


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

I stuck this in my pocket.....piece of ornate glass rod....about 1/2" diameter....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Tonights finds in a group....We're going back tomorrow! Thank you all for following along on our adventure.          Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> *


 

 Found this on google,...It's a med.[] 

 The Palisades Manufacturing Company sold three major medicines:
*Kola Cardinette *- described as a cordial of kola with cereal phosphates, for heart palpitations, melancholy, constipation, neuralgia, rheumatic muscular pains, nervous dyspepsia, depressed nervous function.(1896). Also for atonic dyspepsia, accompanied by loss of appetite, chronic diarrhoea and bodily weakness with more or less mental depression. Asthenic or Adynamic conditions, following acute disease, Protracted Convalescence, Cachectic Conditions. Neurasthenia, or Nervous Exhaustion, Insomnia, "Brain Fag", in which the nervous forces are depressed and mental vigor impaired. 

 In the aged and infirm, or in Invalidism, when it is important that any stimulating effect should not ibe followed by depression. The beneficial effects of Kola in toning up and strengthening the vocal organs has* long been recognized. For this reason Kola-Cardinette is of value to counteract nervous strain and physical exhaustion entailed by singing......


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2010)

I like everything and I really love that sign.  I can't wait to see what comes out of there next.  What a great place.


----------



## Clam (May 30, 2010)

Hey Joe any chance you could post some close ups of the marble on page 4? Thanks....Greg


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Greg,...These are the best I could do w/ our humble cam....(Marbles are tough w the Macro setting on this cam)...


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

* Last one...


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I stuck this in my pocket.....piece of ornate glass rod....about 1/2" diameter....


 

 JOE THIS LOOKS LIKE IT MAY HAVE BEEN WHAT THEY MADE MARBLES OUT OF. THEY WOULD GO DOWN A ROD OF GLASS LIKE THIS ,SNIP IT AND FORM IT ,OF COURSE WHILE IT WAS HOT,BUT SINCE IT WAS NOT FOUND AT A MARBLE FACTORY I DON'T KNOW! THAT KOLA BOTTLE, I ALWAYS CONSIDERED A MED. GUTH WOULD KNOW IF ANY BODY DOES...I HAD ONE LONG AGO ,BUT IT WAS DARK BROWN...YOUR'S IS A BEAUTIFUL COLOR!! I LOVE THE SHAPES OF THOSE TOO! JAMIE


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2010)

PS..I DID SEE A CANE OF GLASS AT THE LOCAL BOTTLE SHOW THIS YEAR.THAT PIECE OF GLASS COULD BE PART OF ONE.

 LAURRAY YOU GET BETTER SOON! THOSE SWOLLEN GLANDS DON'T SOUND GOOD! MAY BE A SIGN OF AN INFECTION THAT IS GOING THROUGH YOUR WHOLE BODY!!  JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (May 30, 2010)

Twenty years ago I was poking around in a cellar and after being chased by a rattlesnake snoozing under a nearby tree I had a strong pain deep inside in my left ear. The pain grew in intensity. After a friend drove me through the tunnels of Zion National Park, we arrived at a medical center. Oil was poured into my left ear and out popped a spider, which was quickly dispatched. The spider had been stinging me just this side of my eardrum and the black devil left me with a fever that took about six shots of Jack Daniels to dispel.


----------



## swizzle (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Whittled.....and nice color too.[]


 
 Hey Joe that Geyser Springs is a pretty good bottle. I believe I sold this one for $75. Swiz

http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n35/swizzlenutz/?action=view&current=GeyserSprings.flv


----------



## CazDigger (May 30, 2010)

Great finds Joe, you must be so excited! I agree with Jamie, The swirled piece of glass looks like a glass cane or baton. They turn up around here in Central NY from time to time and were made as end of the day items by the glassblowers at all types of glasshouses (those that made window glass as well as those that made mostly bottles). I have a hollow one made at the Dunbarton glassworks circa 1880s. That GeYser is a really cool find. They were in business from 1873-89. The bottles were made at the Congressville glassworks and are usually very whittled and made of really brilliant aqua glass like yours. They are some of the prettiest aqua bottles I have seen. Keep up the good work!
 Mark


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 30, 2010)

Joe, you are lucky, indeed, that the demo was temporarily called off. You are gettin' some great stuff and it must be a fun and exciting dig. Let's see more.


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2010)

Hey Jamie.  I think this one was from the bite.  The rest of them are because I have chronic Epstein Barr.  That's why they took one of them out last summer.  I just can't get rid of it.  Combine that with all my back problems and hernaited discs and it's hard to always get out there and dig.  

 I have found pieces like Joe's at other sites. They're pretty.  I'm using one in a shadowbox.  Joe said he thought mine was a cane, but I wonder how it would be strong enough to hold someone's weight.  I like that marble too.


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I hate when that happens![]


----------



## Baydog51 (May 30, 2010)

Please help cure my ignorance. How were the different colored glass lines applied in the rod. Were they applied and then the rod redipped in clear glass and reheated? Were the rods or canes just novelty items to display or did they have some purpose?


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Not real sure on the glass rod, Baydog.....someone else w/ more knowledge on those may help....[] I came back on to show my somewhat crude, (but satisfactory) repair on the Saratoga.....It wouldn't, (nor is it meant to) fool anyone,....but I like the bottle so much that I wanted it to look better on the shelf.....I didn't have any tint for the resin, so it looks a touch lighter aqua in that area.....Thanks, Cazdigger and Swiz, for your info!                                                                                Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Here's the before pic....


----------



## mr.fred (May 30, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Not real sure on the glass rod, Baydog.....someone else w/ more knowledge on those may help....[] I came back on to show my somewhat crude, (but satisfactory) repair on the Saratoga.....It wouldn't, (nor is it meant to) fool anyone,....but I like the bottle so much that I wanted it to look better on the shelf.....I didn't have any tint for the resin, so it looks a touch lighter aqua in that area.....Thanks, Cazdigger and Swiz, for your info!                                                                        Joe


     Looks good Joe.[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## luckiest (May 30, 2010)

that sign looks like brass!  what a score, good for you.


----------



## swizzle (May 30, 2010)

You might want to hold onto it Joe. I regret selling mine but sometimes you need money and haven't got much of a choice. I'm sure I'll dig a few more...NOT!! But I'd be very happy if I do. I didn't know you repaired bottles. Looks good and that'll look real nice on your shelf. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2010)

This is the first one I've seen him repair.  It does look much better.  We went back today.  Joe will post it soon.  We were all dragging, but it was fun.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Well,...like Lauren said,...I'm dragging, so this post'll be brief. Today we just didn't have much energy after digging ourselves silly yesterday.....Plus I had a huge collapse of overburden just after I squared out my (large) hole from yesterday....Almost completely filled er' back in.[] Took what wind I had outa my sails... (It WAS very cool under there compared to outside temps in the mid 80's.) I had one area of wall exposed and sometimes cave-ins produce a bottle if you're lucky.[] That happened today and I was lucky to find this guy. A multitude of variants exist for this bottle,...They usually say "Campbell and Maxwell" Bradford Pa. (Their operation was located on the "Erie" switch, which was not even a block from where we're digging, during the 1800's.

 "Campbell Bros. Bradford Pa" Hutch....just showing.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Here's a clean pic or two of it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

One more cleaned up......


----------



## RedGinger (May 30, 2010)

Everything white in that picture is a clam or oyster shell.  That was a great looking layer.  Gotta get in a dig it back out after we attend to some chores and errands tomorrow.  I'm happy with opium vials, Bromos and marbles, but I know there's more in there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

We have been up and down the rollercoaster w/ this dig, and since time has been regranted, and is again running out, we decided to slip Fred (last night and today) and Lauren (today) back in for some fun.... Also we've had no more encounters since last week so decided the **** with it.[] True to Fred's nature,....Here's a brilliant and clean little "Abbot" bitters from Baltimore, that Fred showed up with today and gifted to me!....He dug this last night. (Big thanks Fred!)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

Here's the pair.[]


----------



## sandchip (May 30, 2010)

Nice!  Looks like it's got a little olive to it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 30, 2010)

There are lots of other bottles, smalls and such...(Laur found a really cool marble today!) But they're soaking,( Like I should be doing right now[]).....The one interesting fragment I dug and brought home and cleaned to show Digswithstick...He and I both have a few meds from this outfit, which is kind of local to both of us, but not this one....It looks like a sample size and was in tiny pieces....It looks pretty crude. I'll post more as they're clean, and we'll see if anyone decides to dig the last day,....(Mon.) Tom got back from a family gathering and went down there tonight after we got home,,,well he claim's he got skunked....so maybe she's finally playing out.

 "E K Thompson, TITUSVILLE PA."


----------



## KBbottles (May 31, 2010)

WOW you are into some great stuff guys!! Keep it up.  Cant wait to see what tm brings.  I'll be digging with you (in another place)[]


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2010)

This is so interesting!  I never thought about what was in these all of these Bromos we've been pulling out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromo-Seltzer


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2010)

Fred says to me today..."They're cool little bottles but I don't care if I never see a Bromo-Seltser ever again." []We probably found at least 70 of these so far and have actually started leaving them again...(I usually can't leave em' though....LoL) Joe

 Here are some odds and ends from today and yesterday....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2010)

A weird round cornered blacking bottle....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2010)

Some other stuff from the last two days.... Note the weird Wide Mouth Carters ink in the foreground...(Maybe glue?)


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2010)

Lauren's cool marble....


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2010)

AND............Last but not least,  _another_ cool bottle that Fred gave me today from last night's dig...".Peptonoids"     Joe


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2010)

We need that marble section!  It appears to me, through a little research, that the Hoyt's German Cologne is earlier than the Hoyt's 10 cent.  Is this correct?


----------



## mainer1 (May 31, 2010)

This dig is like a book I can't put down!
 And you guys between all of you are doing a great job keeping us informed
 That sign was killer!  I guess after 70 I'd feel the same way but nothing makes me smile like colbalt-blue.  I dug one of those pepnoids bottles last month it's a nice bottle 
 I'm sitting 100 miles from home on vacation can't wait to get back and dig
 Keep posting I'll keep reading!


----------



## mr.fred (May 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> There are lots of other bottles, smalls and such...(Laur found a really cool marble today!) But they're soaking,( Like I should be doing right now[]).....The one interesting fragment I dug and brought home and cleaned to show Digswithstick...He and I both have a few meds from this outfit, which is kind of local to both of us, but not this one....It looks like a sample size and was in tiny pieces....It looks pretty crude. I'll post more as they're clean, and we'll see if anyone decides to dig the last day,....(Mon.) Tom got back from a family gathering and went down there tonight after we got home,,,well he claim's he got skunked....so maybe she's finally playing out.
> 
> "E K Thompson, TITUSVILLE PA."


      If everyone is interested in a last DIG today Joe----call my cell[]---i got my second wind or is it my 3rd.[]-------Fred.


----------



## swizzle (May 31, 2010)

Hey Joe, double check that Wyeth dose cup. A friend of mine has about 20 of them and the one he has has a lot of misspelled words on it. Its a really cool piece. The isn't a thread anymore. Its the Antique-bottles.net saga. Good Stuff...Keep 'em comin'. Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (May 31, 2010)

I'd love to Fred, just wish we had a day inbetween.  I think I'd need a body transplant to do it today lol.  Swiz, that dose cup has a chip, but I'll let Joe look at it and see about the misspelled words.  
 Thanks for the nice comments, Gary.  How about I take your place on vacation and you can take my digging place?[]


----------



## crozet86 (May 31, 2010)

What a great dig for all of you involved.It sure has been a up and down roller coaster for all of you but you are making some wonderful finds that would have been destroyed im sure if they wernt recovered. I have to say the sign is my favorite but all the time spent with fellow friends and the dig itself are priceless.


----------



## Wangan (May 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> This is so interesting!  I never thought about what was in these all of these Bromos we've been pulling out:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromo-Seltzer


 


 I didn`t know Fizzies were developed from the Bromo-Seltzer company and I didnt know they still make them today! I can remember trying to get my sister to let me have some.[]  Since you have so many Bromos,maybe you should make a "bottle tree" or a wind chime out of them.

 Nice bottles.I really like the hutch.Im surprised you people haven`t found any amount of dose glasses or inks.Better to be body sore now than mind sore later about missing time to dig.Good luck!


----------



## Wangan (May 31, 2010)

If you look in the thread:"English Black Glass,or Dutch",there is a Black glass discussion,(link),on another forum.Within that discussion is a picture of the Glass rod canes that several fellows are holding in a very old photo.Just thought I would mention it if you are interested in seeing some whole ones.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2010)

Hey Wangan....Thanks for pointing out the cool links.....Some cool old photo's and info in those links.....Year's ago I did a Bromo wind chime.....funny you mentioned that,.....I was thinking of doing another....[] I remember back in easier days (70's) having a bushel basket full of Bromos. Honest Injun. As for inks, well we found alot of cone inks but the bottoms were out of them as though they froze or something.....We did find a dose cup early on with a glass "foot" or base....had a crack, I was hoping for a "Leonard's Druggist" dose cup myself.....Also found alot of broken syringes.....Gary ,(mainer1),...Enjoy your vacation!...Ironically if I could take one I'd go to the Maine seacoast and dig! (seriously).....Hey swiz,.....I'll check the Wyeth cup out for typo's!....Crozet,....I have to admit I love the sign too!.. Thanks for the kudo's and I hope we have more digs soon, (I'm sure there'll be something,....somehow we keep finding places between the bunch of us)....[]                                         Joe 

 P.S jskirk,...Thank you VERY much for the marble info,......Hope you could get on board as our local marb expert!  J.B.


----------



## Digswithstick (May 31, 2010)

Wow ,rollercoaster dig story for sure ,good job on finds ! Too bad that EK Thompson was not intact,but thanks for posting shard !Those red and white swirl marbles are tough to id imo,what did JSKirk say it was ,Akro Agate ,Alley Agate or ?Thanks for all the great posting ,hope you have some more  finds today .


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2010)

Hi Rick,....Yes, I was wishing for the E.K. Thompson to be whole too,....but at least we know of a different variant now....Anyhow JSkirk said It was probably A "Christensen Agate",....and the manufactured name would be a "Bloodie"....
                                                                                                                                                                        Joe


----------



## jskirk (May 31, 2010)

Hey joe, The marble on the post Laurens cool Marble is possibly a Alley or more than likely a Champion Agate from around early 40s......Hard to tell without a few more pics..........Thanks   jay


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Jay.  It's so nice to know what these marbles are.  I can't wait until the marble section is started. 

 Today was a dreary day of drudgery, but I got some things accomplished, so I'm hoping we can get back in there tomorrow!!


----------



## rockbot (Jun 1, 2010)

Aloha Joe, what a great run you all got going. Great post!
 Aloha Tom, my leg is all better now. Thanks for asking. Glad you got to dig a bit more. 
 Keep it coming.

 Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2010)

Well,...I hate to say that this was the last dig here at the old drugstore site, but we've had two or three reprieves and still the building stands. Fred and I have been working each other up over the last three days..."Hey, too bad we couldn't sneak in there one last time,..blah, blah, etc. Yeah, p.m. me tomorrow, and so on. So tonight neither one of us could stand thinking of the excavator crushing those hidden gems to powder, and said Lets Go! Well. I'd love to tell you we were well rewarded, but NOT.We dug from about 6:30 pm till 10:00pm, Didn't find much of anything except bricks and rusty pipe!....Other than a few odds and ends, a Lea and Perrins, an Ink,....a couple of opium vials and alot of cool shards. The one bottle I found, Fred spotted it from his vantage point a couple feet away, while holding the work light and taking five. We took turns in the hole after we opened it way up. Still and all I suspect it was _the_ actual local druggist at this pharmacy. When I spoke to Tom briefly earlier and told him what we found, He said he had a weird local bottle that held Goat's Milk, (Of all things) with this Gent's name on it.[] Some research is in order. This bottle was three feet down on it's side between two bricks.    Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2010)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmmm, It _does_ kind of look like goat's milk...[]







 Anyone know what type of name UREY might be? Laur suggested Irish.....


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2010)

It could also be Scottish, or English.  Hard to say.  Take a look at this, Joe: http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9403E7DE143EE233A25754C2A9659C946997D6CF


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 3, 2010)

And this: http://books.google.com/books?id=EKTtAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA171&lpg=PA171&dq=H+Urey+druggist&source=bl&ots=Zeok-p_T0b&sig=k2d_Y9H1jFQzfyfgguqsqCtQVB0&hl=en&ei=gCgHTNCWMIG78gbY4fVf&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CCMQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=Urey&f=false  I thought maybe it was a brand name, meant to sound like a family druggist, if you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,

 Checked my local directories from 1888 to 1899 by both personal name/residence and by druggist and no match.  Could it be later?  Tried the web search deal and nothing either.  Will try more another day and ask the local landmark society to check it out too.

 Could be from another town?

 PD


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2010)

*PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Welp, I came home early because my back was dying under that building.  Joe found some awesome signs, couple of bottles and who knows what else he's digging up right now??  Fred had some really nice finds as well.  He's been digging a huge hole near the trap door.  We figure they used the ladder there to bring down the bottles and trash, so I think his spot was a good idea.  I found a bromo caffeine, a button, couple of stoppers and ... well, you'll just have to check back a little later for the videos and pictures. I'm sure Joe will be up late posting pictures and "filling" you in on the dig, no pun intended.  Now, if you'll excuse me, I am going to try to avoid being timed out, which keeps happening to me on here.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Sneak preview.  Joe and Fred brought home the goods, tonight!!  Way to go, guys.  Even though I feel dead, and we have other stuff to do tomorrow, this place is calling me back like a siren to the rocks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkUbPfalG1I


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Another video of us digging out a bottle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7PMdazWiYk


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Looks like there was an error.  I'll try uploading it again.


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hey there Joe,   I gotta a say I've really enjoyed this thread you've put together.  I haven't been able to dive/dig much this week, so it's fun to get home late, and read someone else who's dug some stuff.  But especially you, because it seems like I have gone through stretches of finding stuff, when you had to work, or weren't able to dig much, and you commented on my posts, and seemed to enjoy seeing what I was finding.   
 I like it when it works that way.  You seemed due for a good dig, and this one was a fascinating one, with lots of interesting a early stuff!
 If I dug that aqua Saratoga,  I would do something with it that I would never have done years ago.  Instead of reparing the lip, I would give it to my friend Chuck, and have him cut it high at the shoulder, the polish and smooth the rim, and make an awesome drinking glass from it.  There is nothing cooler than sipping a nice cold drink at the end of the day, from a 120 year old bottle/glass that you dug yourself.  You can use the glass every day, rather than have a "repaired" piece in your cabinet, and every time you show it to someone, you have to say "yeah, but the lip has been repaired".   Just a suggestion.  Yours is so nice and clean, it is the perfect candidate for a glass.

 Congrats on the great adventure, and thanks for posting it , and sharing it.  Made my night, after a long crappy day of working in the muggy hot heat !


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Joe said, go ahead and post this pic of me in my lucky scarf, while he's posting his finds.  The scarf doesn't seem so lucky for me, but I like it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Looks like it's working now :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7PMdazWiYk


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Okay,.....Just a few goodies tonight but interesting none the less,...and just when our lights were dyin' and we were out of energy the _bottles started coming again!_ Fred being a touch more seasoned than I ,..."C'mon Joe,...Tommorow's another day...[] He's right we were spent, and Penn Digger even made a brief guest appearance, and dug a few new test holes before he had to leave. Bram,.....I very much agree on your philosophy,.....I always get a lot of enjoyment out of reading your posts too.Laur actually started this thread the first night when I was up washing bottles, and has reminded me what alot of time it takes.....(Don't I know, from doing it on dial up for years)[] Anyhow,...Bram,...How about a matching set of drinking glasses!!?? Look what came out about four feet down!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

We always enjoy your posts too, Bram![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

A cool little sample bottle....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

The aqua ink is bottom embossed S.M.& Co. but very clear and bright with a weird tooling "slice" in the edge of the lip.....It came out near a rotted beam about 3' down... and here's the flip side of the saratoga,...It's a "G"? I looked and my one Saratoga green bottle from way back then (70's), and it has the "C" designation....Anyone know differences? This guy was way down deep at the bottom (or below) what we thought was the bottom...of the layer. He's a little beat but was lodged between bricks and old Iron....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

oops.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Here's the interesting bottom mark,...my other green one has two "vent dots"....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Last for tonight ,a cool little med I'd have liked to find whole.... Laur turned this interesting shard up...Mr. Fred found a cool milk glass med,  An amazingly intact china bowl or cup from the deeeep "Saratoga" layer...looks ancient, A bradford blob beer, and some other nice bottles...He usually brings em' over after he cleans them for some pics.....Also Tom picked up some cool bottles at auction early today,....I'll be posting on "Buy sell and swap"....something for everyone,  few pontiled meds etc. Thanks and stay tuned for tomorrows edition of "Did they tear the freaking thing down yet"?[][]        Joe


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Wonder finds Joe, looks like a blast!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

I was just noticing the diff. colors on my old vs. new...old one is more teal,....tonights is more forest green.....BTW Thanks Rocky,.....It's a good time.[]              

 OOPS, having resize issues,...Please hold for the next avail. picture....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

I'll try this again....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Please pardon the stopper, it's there to keep the bottle from rolling off the stove.[]

                  Teal green.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Forest green?








 This one has some kind of rubbery semi hardened material that I'm trying to soak out.[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Great pics Joe[]------------mine pail in comparison to those 2 you have there[8D]----We should call this thread The Troll People[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]-----life under ground[8|]------Fred.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Very nice finds Joe!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

That Morris' Sweet Castor shard has an awesome color.  I wish it had been whole!  I need to make some kind of shard display to hang in a window.  I hope we can dig that place after it's torn down.  I can't get under there anymore.  I probably will, though[8|]


----------



## downeastdigger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Is that green Saragota whole??  they are the coolest things to dig!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Bram,....The Saratoga is whole,..it has a couple scratches and one tiny flea bite on the lower ring of the applied lip. Other than the unknown gunk inside it,...I'll be trying various workshop chemicals on till I find something that'll attack it....[] I was shocked (and happy) to see it at the bottom of my hole too. I even asked Fred over from his spot on the other side of the crawl, which involves stepping in various kettle shaped test holes, dodging pipes and bumping ones head on beams alot...[] We usually just holler back and forth.....Troll people is funny and apt,....                                                         Joe

 P.S. I also dug two 10' round enamaled signs "B & S Corset's never stretch" they're rough around the edges but they were buried face to face, and I pulled them out the other night and tossed em' in the throw pile, not realizing they were signs. When I was moving _that_ metric ton of dirt again, I rediscovered them, and one was laying face up. They're soaking right now and I'll post pics soon..  J.B.


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

It has been so much fun following you guys on this dig. Thats awesome that you you keep finding great stuff, just when you think you are done! That Congress & Empire is sweet, nothing like digging a beautiful whole emerald green bottle like that when you usually dig clear and aqua bottles, it never gets old. (of course I'm biased since I collect Saratogas)
 Congrats, Mark


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

[]Thanks Mark....Do the different letters designate different springs, like the colors do on "Oak Orchard" acid springs bottles?


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Excellent post!Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Great post with some great interest. Anytime that you can create 13 pages of comments and responses lets you know that the subject has wide appeal. Look forward to hearing and seeing more. Keep it coming.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

The soak didn't do much for the signs,....cleaned what was left of them,[]....but unfortunately these are much more typical of buried signs than the 'chocolate creams' one dug earlier in this dig....They're still cool and so much better to contemplate than cardboard or plastic...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

I just wanted to show this handy sifter I knocked together for Lauren yesterday when Fred was on his way over,....My brother suggested the pop crate which is just right for size....I attached the mesh from the sides rather than the bottom for extra strength. It works very well.                                                                                                                          Joe


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hi Joe, the diff colors are just diff batches of glass. Congress Water was so popular they could barely make enough bottles.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Must be like a older version of Perrier.  I can't get enough of that stuff!  Ahh the days of corsets and fainting couches.  I would hope the corset I bought "would stretch"!  Cool signs.  I hope we can fix them up.  With the chocolate sign and these, it's starting to look more like a lady's house around here []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hi everyone,...Fred and I decided to go over to the dig for a couple of hours around supper time,....Well, as luck would have it, we had thunderstorms and torrential downpours last night..Our plan to dig deep was thwarted by standing water in all of our pits,[8|] We had to satisfy ourselves with slinging slop off the shovels till we were just worn out. However we _did_ keep digging for awhile and managed to find a few items.[] We scratched along the waterline, cleaning the hole as we went. Fred dug out a cool stoneware ink....he favors whiskeys, and was nice enough to offer it to me. Otherwise it was pretty slim today. Fred also dug a nice deep aqua blacking bottle (was it from Philadalphia Fred?) with alot of embossing. and we both got a few more Bromo's (gotta be approaching the 100 mark). Fred brought the crazed pottery ''cup" from yesterday,...We both think maybe it was the bowl part of a mortor and pestle set. (Which part is which?)....We needed to take a break anyhow,[] so here's todays stuff cleaned up.                                                                                  Thanks for looking,...Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: CazDigger
> 
> Hi Joe, the diff colors are just diff batches of glass. Congress Water was so popular they could barely make enough bottles.


 

 Mark,....let me clarify,....I was comparing the different letters on the saratoga's to the diff. colors on the oak orchards....I wondered what "G" on one bottle meant, vs. "C" on another?                                  Thanks,....Joe


----------



## rockbot (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hi Joe, is that a nojul in the back? I got one out of a 1915 pit once. Never really knew what it was though. Has it been dusty under there? well I guess not now after the rain.

 Rocky


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hey Joe, can you take a better pic of the G? I kinda wonder if it was an attempt to make a fancy C that made it look like a G or if its an actual G. The C as far as I know stands for Congress. That ink with the notch in it could have been a rubber cement or shoe polish. Oh, Earlyglass I believe is the one to ask about Saratogas. Those are 2 very nice bottles and if you have 2 from there now then there's bound to be more. Its obvious that they sold them in the store so it only makes sense that there should be more there. Those signs are pretty sweet even though they are in rough shape. What are you soaking them in? This has been a great story and its great to see that you're still pulling stuff out of there. Love the dig videos too. I wish my sweetie would get right into digs like that with me. My wifey thinks that old bottles look like old crap. I might have to trade her in. Does RedGinger have an available sisters. [8|] J/K God I Love this story. I hope it keeps going on for you guys and gurl for a bit longer. Thanx for the pics, the video's and everything to bring this stuff to all of our homes.You guys are awesome. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> Hey Joe, can you take a better pic of the G? I kinda wonder if it was an attempt to make a fancy C that made it look like a G or if its an actual G. The C as far as I know stands for Congress.


 


 Swiz,.....I think you are absolutely correct about the stylized "C" , and sometimes the most apparent things well,....aren't...... My notions interfered with what I was seeing,...So I will get a few pics to show what you pointed out. Thanks! Joe

 I soaked the signs in oxalic? acid,....had some deck wash concentrate that contained it and heard the rusty beer can guys use it to eat the rust and leave the paint....I'm glad that everyone is enjoying this thread,....Thanks for everyones comments and kind remarks.[]                                                                                                                                            Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> Hi Joe, is that a nojul in the back? I got one out of a 1915 pit once. Never really knew what it was though. Has it been dusty under there? well I guess not now after the rain.
> 
> Rocky


 

 Rocky,...Laur dug that "nujol" from near the surface of the drugstore dig....so that would keep with our timeline....and it is a later bottle,...she researched it and said it was a sort of quack cancer cure which contained crude oil and was somehow affiliated w/ the Rockerfellers? I better let Lauren explain,...I'm not sure if I got that right...(I thought maybe it was a hair tonic or some such...)                                                                                                                                     Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

I'll call this the "Swizzle Observation"[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Stylized "C"....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

The three amigos.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Here you go, Rocky: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-38151/mpage-1/key-nujol/tm.htm#38183
 A page or two back, there is a video of us digging out the Nujol.  I wondered if you or anyone would be interested in the bottle.  I didn't know, as it is a later one.


----------



## rockbot (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Thanks Red, that was interesting. 

 Hey Joe, them Saratoga's are KILLER!

 Rocky


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hi Joe, Swizz is correct, it is just a fancy "C". For the same reason they had diff. shades of green they had multiple molds with several variations, (Big "C", little "C" etc). They literally made millions of these Congress Water bottles, it was the main production item at the Congressville Glassworks.
 Mark


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Hi everyone,...Fred and I decided to go over to the dig for a couple of hours around supper time,....Well, as luck would have it, we had thunderstorms and torrential downpours last night..Our plan to dig deep was thwarted by standing water in all of our pits,[8|] We had to satisfy ourselves with slinging slop off the shovels till we were just worn out. However we _did_ keep digging for awhile and managed to find a few items.[] We scratched along the waterline, cleaning the hole as we went. Fred dug out a cool stoneware ink....he favors whiskeys, and was nice enough to offer it to me. Otherwise it was pretty slim today. Fred also dug a nice deep aqua blacking bottle (was it from Philadalphia Fred?) with alot of embossing. and we both got a few more Bromo's (gotta be approaching the 100 mark). Fred brought the crazed pottery ''cup" from yesterday,...We both think maybe it was the bowl part of a mortor and pestle set. (Which part is which?)....We needed to take a break anyhow,[] so here's todays stuff cleaned up.                                                                                  Thanks for looking,...Joe


      Philadalphia is right Joe[]


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Very cool. I thought you dug 2 of the Saratoga's. I musta misread that you nailed 3 of them. Very sweet indeed. I've got pontiled shards from where the Saratoga's were originally from before they moved the factory. I believe some of the pieces are Clarke & White with the Forest Glass. Dark green, nearly black glass and loaded with tiny seed bubbles. That Geyser Springs is your crown jewel of that collection. Man I hope you find more and with more variations. I believe the congress bottles are around $20 to $25. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Swiz,....Only two came out of this dig,...[]the other I had with them for comparison purposes......          Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Ok, I see. 

 I forgot to tell you too that you're doing the right thing on those signs. I was going to suggest lemon juice but the Oxalic Acid is the way to go from what therustybunch says. That old advertising can be worth a pretty penny. I hope you save some more history before they knock that building down. It'd probably make digging a lot easier if they did knock it over though. Is there a local museum that you guys could make a small display for? Maybe have a small note on the display. "For More Info On This Display Check Us Out At Antique-Bottles.net" and then have the link for this thread. Living history at its best. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Swiz,....I seem to remember something about the pontiled shards you have,....did you once do a post on it? if so how can I link to it?                                                                                                                               Thanks,...Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: CazDigger
> 
> Hi Joe, Swizz is correct, it is just a fancy "C". For the same reason they had diff. shades of green they had multiple molds with several variations, (Big "C", little "C" etc). They literally made millions of these Congress Water bottles, it was the main production item at the Congressville Glassworks.
> Mark


 

 Mark,...thank you again....I'll bet you have some nice ones (Saratogas) in your collection! I'm glad they made so many so that I could more easily find one.[] I remember reading something about one of the armies in the civil war (union?) being issued Saratoga water on board the gunboats, and in that way there were many more of these bottles found down south....Anyone else recollect that? Interesting for sure.                               Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

You mean this one? Sure let's add another 4 pages onto your Antique-bottles.net saga. Swiz

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-76096/mpage-1/key-shard/tm.htm


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

It appears that someone has taken my above comment as being rude. I actually placed it with a happy tone and didn't mean anything rude by it in the least. I'm sorry if anyone else has taken it this way. I guess it was just badly worded. I apologize for any confusion with my wordsmithin' skills. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> You mean this one? Sure let's add another 4 pages onto your Antique-bottles.net saga. Swiz
> 
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-76096/mpage-1/key-shard/tm.htm


 

 Oh,....Hey,....A thousand pardons,[sm=rolleyes.gif] Just seeking some (what I thought was related) info. All future inquiries _will_ be directed to another category or a new post. No need for scathing sarcasm.                                                              Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

[]

 So did you dig anything today? []

 I guess I need sarcasm lessons. In my defense I've been sick all week and had all I could do to carry that headstone outta the creek. I've been out of it all week. Swiz

 NOTE 2 ADMIN!! Why is there such a short window on the edit feature? Huh? Huh? Whatsup withdat? Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Swiz,...sure hope you get feelin' better soon.[] Anyhow, no, no digs today, but we (Laur and I) needed to go to the local library to print some documents, I was going to try and find a period picture of the drugstore, but the section on our local history is predominantly Oil related, and a side trip to the historical society yeilded nothing, as they have very limited hours....However, in our travels we noted that (sigh) it's _still_ standing, the drugstore, that is....[]     Thanks,   Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Maybe you should pull a bunch of 5 gallon buckets of dirt out from around that trap door. Bending over to get on the ladder to get down there may have dropped a few coins. Anything in a shirt pocket could just as easily slide out while bending over in there. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hey Swiz,....Got your email, sent one back....thanks for taking a minute and clarifying....some things just don't translate well on the internet. I should know better too.[sm=rolleyes.gif] Anyhow,....There's a big pile of recent trash, drywall,....old insulation etc, directly below the trap door,....I'm sure we'll get around to that spot too.[] We've been digging right up to the edges of it. Once it dries up under there, and we get the "itch", It'll call us back again...It kept happening to us at the "B*******n Farm dig last year, and I notice it's starting to effect Fred that way too.[sm=lol.gif]                                                                Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Well stay away from that old insulation and the poison ivy and you shouldn't get the itch too bad. [] I'll start using my emoticons more often to help avoid future problems. Now back to our current topic: []

 That darkest Saratoga bottle have you checked to see if its clear or has any decent amount of seed bubbles in it? I really want to get one of the Clark & Whites myself. In my opinion they are a very cool bit of history and the design is just awesome. Swiz


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Joe!!!----i sure hope it's still standing for a few more days-----i got the Itch again[sm=tongue.gif]--to Dig that is[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]----i mean Glass[X(].------Let's start planning a Dig[][]-----its calling us!!-honest Joe-----the Troll told me.                 Fred.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Alright, but there better not be anymore sandbox shenanigans.  There's enough injurious material down there.  Fred, you will have custody of all flashlights and pipes.  Gotta go on a couple errands first, but maybe after that.


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Alright, but there better not be anymore sandbox shenanigans.  There's enough injurious material down there.  Fred, you will have custody of all flashlights and pipes.  Gotta go on a couple errands first, but maybe after that.


  Lets start planning things----get ahold of Tom too[8|].


----------



## rockbot (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Sounds like bottle fever has stuck again![]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Sounds like bottle fever has stuck again![]


 Rocky---it never left me----i just needed a few days of fresh air and to be able to stand up straight[].   i am ready now[8D].   Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Fred,....Here all this time I thought it was the little voices in my head,..when in reality it was just the "trolls" speaking..[].... (tonight they suggested I wheelintothecity recycling center on my way home from my haircut.)"_ Hey Joe,...don't you think you oughta look in those glass dumpsters....People throw out old bottles sometimes" _Sure enough,....A RARE puce barrel shaped bitters,...pontiled too! (This really did come outa the city recycling dumpster tonight,....When I came back out of the dumpster with it,there was a couple in a car just staring at me like I was weird or something![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

pontil.







 P.S. Sorry, but I just couldn't resist,....I should've put it in the reproduction category.[]
 Now, should I go ahead and list it on e bay as "vintage"? LoL...


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 7, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Fred,....Here all this time I thought it was the little voices in my head,..when in reality it was just the "trolls" speaking..[].... (tonight they suggested I wheelintothecity recycling center on my way home from my haircut.)"_ Hey Joe,...don't you think you oughta look in those glass dumpsters....People throw out old bottles sometimes" _Sure enough,....A RARE puce barrel shaped bitters,...pontiled too! (This really did come outa the city recycling dumpster tonight,....When I came back out of the dumpster with it,there was a couple in a car just staring at me like I was weird or something![sm=lol.gif]


 Dang Joe!!----nice catch[][][:-]-------I am going to bed----just in case i have to dig in next day or 2[]---us older folks have to be rested up for that Crap[]---Fred.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Darn it Joe!! You had me for a second there.[][] Now that's too funny right there. [][][][] So did you go talk to the troll last night or are you going today? Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

That was a weird find for sure, Joe. I think those repros are kind of tacky looking.  I found one they were selling for three bucks at a smoke shop on the reservation.  It was an historical flask repro.  The guys that work there are pretty nice and sold it to me for a dollar.  We sold it, stating it was a repro of course, for ten bucks.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> Darn it Joe!! You had me for a second there.[][] Now that's too funny right there. [][][][] So did you go talk to the troll last night or are you going today? Swiz


 

 Well Swiz,...We DID go back,...Fred and I. We dug, and dug, and dug, and dug, and dug...probably the honest equivelant to a privy....(then we dug some more.)...[&:] Fred got a couple of meds,....nuthin' fancy....I dug a stoneware ink,....(pretty cool)...Otherwise,....one stopper, two marbles and a few slicks....Now, when the building comes down,...at least we'll be able to sleepat night, knowing we got what could be had. (Without ground penetrating radar and a trackhoe.)[sm=lol.gif] Towards the end, just after a cave in, we dug a cool little flask type bottle with an extract style neck....It looked like a cool Whiskey sampler, Darn back was missing, but I brought it home for a pic. Here's a few pics. We may be done here, (but I've said that before too.)                                                                                                                        Thanks everyone,...Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Whiskey sample? any opinions?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Here's the recent "instant stoneware ink collection". The far left ink was from Glycerine Hollow, just before this dig. Fred gave me that one and the smaller dark glazed one,...[sm=tongue.gif] Thanks Fred!....The two on the right I dug at this drugstore dig......


----------



## Dugout (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Welllll Joe, it would go nice with my 4 samples!!   Glad you didn't overlook it.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Nice instant stoneware ink collection.  Your whisky sample looks like a cologne?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 8, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

With the original "MODY & CO." there was some question to it being an ink, due to not having the pour spout....However the one we dug tonight doesn't have it either, and since they have the classic master ink form, and shoulder, I'm holding that they're inks.....any new opinions? Well,...that's all I have for now,....Thanks for looking and following this crazy thread. Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> Nice instant stoneware ink collection.  Your whisky sample looks like a cologne?


 

 Good call,....never thought of that.[8|]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

I also forgot to mention that when I used to work at the lumberyard, the daughter of a now deceased but longtime well known digger from our town used to bring me "A few old bottles left over from her dad" Would I be interested?...Of course!, The first time, her and her husband came in with a trailerload behind their SUV....! Same with the following summer,... the bottles were in the attic of his old "Bottle Shop" where he tumbled and sold bottles,....She had contacted me recently (In the middle of this dig) and said they'd found some more, and did I want them?..I tentativly ask "How many"[] she told me next time they were up this way they'd drop them off. When Laur came home today from grocery shopping, I said 'What's in that box'? She said,...I don't know!..I'd_ forgotten about the bottles! _There were some of interest and Fred got a cool whiskey for his collection, An embossed beer with lightning stopper and bail, and a few others....something for everyone as there are some amber meds, and some quart Bradford beers for Tom as well.[]                                                       Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Nice Stoner collection. I had quite a collection of Stoners myself until they all got arrested. 

 I had a tall Stoner. I believe it was a Denby, I bought that at a yard sale and turned around and sold it. The only one I had before that was a Denby base. Just enough info on the base to figure out what it was. I love that old stoneware. That shape is really sweet too. That's the same shape as the Stafford shards I dug this year. Pretty cobalt heartbreaker. [] You guys keep digging you'll dig the foundation right out. [][] You should rename this dig The Bromo Bonaza!! Swiz


----------



## rockbot (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Sounds like a decent way to end. Looks like everyone got something they wanted. Great post!

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> You guys keep digging you'll dig the foundation right out. [][] You should rename this dig The Bromo Bonaza!! Swiz


 

 Thank you Rocky, Swiz, (and I think almost every active member here whom responded to this post!) These are most but not all the bromos that came to our house.some have already been dispersed to other places....Here we have Bromo Seltzer, Bromo Caffiene, and Bromo Pepsin,...Fred and Tom probably got as many too. This must be the secret drink of the Trolls.                                                                                                                                                               Joe


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

"Secret drink of the Trolls."  Now THAT's funny!  Congratulations on a great dig... Sounds like it was a lot of work compressed into a relatively small amount of time, but sure looks like it was worth it.  Thanks to you guys a little bit of your town's history won't get bulldozed into shards.  Good job!  Great thread!

 Mike


----------



## swizzle (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Any backwards Z or other misspellings in that lot? Swiz


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

I haven't checked, but I will!  Thanks for the reminder, Swiz.


----------



## madman (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

hey joe nice blues!  i used to toss corker bromos now i cant dig one! congrats guys! hey tell ginger yes thats me on facebook lol.............


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hello Joe, Lauren, Tom & Fred,

 I've avidly been following this thread. It's many twists, turns and fantastic finds have made for a great tale and some real treats. Betcha there's more, in & around that building.

 Did I miss talk of the privies? These folks were really wont to discard stuff within the premises. Can'ya get to the atttic? Or is that guarded by the trolls? I'm hopin there's many more chapters in this story...

 Meanwhile, what's the debossing on these stalwart stone guys? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Whatta nice group.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 9, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Yep, I saw ya in the bottle group, Mike.  I wanted to try getting up through the trap door, Surfaceone, but it wouldn't budge.  The attic is a great idea.  I'm dug out, so that would be a fun thing to try before we wrap up this dig.


----------



## casperwhiskey (Jun 9, 2010)

Old Saratoga Mini whiskey from Rosskam,Gertsley & Co.
 Good Bottle!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 10, 2010)

*RE: Attic Ascent*

Hey Fred, what say we take the Sawsall, get through the trap door, do some exploring, and head up to the attic?  Who knows what's up there???


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 10, 2010)

*RE: Attic Ascent*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Hey Fred, what say we take the Sawsall, get through the trap door, do some exploring, and head up to the attic?  Who knows what's up there???


     I think my 9 pound hammer will do the job-----less of a racket[sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 10, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> Meanwhile, what's the debossing on these stalwart stone guys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Surfaceone,....The bottle to the left is debossed "MODY &CO LONDON" It's the only one that_ didn't _come from this dig... The three to the right are unmarked except for the darker one which has that simple dash, or 1 near the neck. 
                                                                                                                                             Thank you,...   Joe


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 12, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: casperwhiskey
> 
> Old Saratoga Mini whiskey from Rosskam,Gertsley & Co.
> Good Bottle!


                   Joe did you miss  CasperWhiskey's reply about your sample bottle ?   Wanted to make sure you saw it, page 16


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Rick! (Digswithstick) Just noticed it recently,....thank you ....I just came upstairs to post a few last pics,....These are the last two items of interest to come out from under the building.....(What might be inside?...I think we'll find out soon, but for now she's "dug out")...Fred and I went back again yesterday and dug our hearts out, but other than a Bromo Caffiene and an opium vial,...well, we sure didn't find much. The day we found the large stoneware ink, This small barrel, (or cask) came out about five feet down....the banding crumbled when we dug it out, (It was severely impacted in a hard layer)...I wanted to reassemble it before I showed it here. I've never dug one of these,...still had liquid paint in it, and was preserved in a layer of crude oil about 5' down.... I sure have new respect for barrel makers, or "coopers"? It took me alot of ingenuity and patience to reassemble this little guy! (About three hours)                                                                           Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's one to show the size...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 13, 2010)

I spent more time than I care to admit "working" this neck, thinking it might be whole.....[] Can you imagine if it was?...Turns out I couldn't wiggle it because it was jammed between some debris....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 13, 2010)

Well,...till we find out if theres any goodies inside, that's the latest update.  

 P.S.Forgot to mention that the wooden "staves" on the little barrel are close to 5/8" thick, if anyones interested                          Joe


----------



## swizzle (Jun 13, 2010)

Very cool Joe. I hope you guys do manage to get inside and save a ton of old tin signs and bottles with the paper labels still fully intact. An old drugstore can be a treasure trove of antiquity. if you do get in through that trap door then find a good stiff board to prop it shut in case they do one last walk through before knocking it over. Hopefully the trap door is out of sight out of mind and not right in the middle of the store. Swiz


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Thanks Rick! (Digswithstick) Just noticed it recently,....thank you ....I just came upstairs to post a few last pics,....These are the last two items of interest to come out from under the building.....(What might be inside?...I think we'll find out soon, but for now she's "dug out")...Fred and I went back again yesterday and dug our hearts out, but other than a Bromo Caffiene and an opium vial,...well, we sure didn't find much. The day we found the large stoneware ink, This small barrel, (or cask) came out about five feet down....the banding crumbled when we dug it out, (It was severely impacted in a hard layer)...I wanted to reassemble it before I showed it here. I've never dug one of these,...still had liquid paint in it, and was preserved in a layer of crude oil about 5' down.... I sure have new respect for barrel makers, or "coopers"? It took me alot of ingenuity and patience to reassemble this little guy! (About three hours)                                                                           Joe


     Good job on it Joe[8|]------Fred.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> I sure have new respect for barrel makers, or "coopers"? It took me alot of ingenuity and patience to reassemble this little guy! (About three hours)                                                                           Joe
> 
> ...


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2010)

That is cool little barrel.  We have found some cool stuff there, frozen in time.  I want to get through that trap door too, Swiz.  If we do, I will take lots of pictures.  My imagination is running wild!  I'll be lifting up floorboards, maybe I'll be able to put a whole in a wall too, since it's being torn down anyway.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, so I can't spell today.  Wish that edit button still worked!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2010)

They're going to look at the building, but have other long winded adventures planned for afterwards, so I'll send the camera with Joe.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 13, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Well, we went up into the building today,.....It's funny how a mental image can differ so much from reality....[sm=rolleyes.gif] Pretty much two story, with a small low ceiling attic area at the very back,....random boards laid down to walk on....The main downstairs area was alot of trash, broken up computers,....nasty old carpeting,....the stairs went up the "creek" side inside wall of the building and were surprisingly nice,...the second floor was largley empty,...you could see where kids were in there and sprayed obscene grafitti, etc,....The few items found were in the attic area in back,...under the floorboards. I did the 'crawl' for awhile, looking for more of these antique rubber stamps.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

This exact style buttermilk carton was usually found in our fridge when I was a kid,.....[] My Grandmother, who helped raise me, she loved the stuff,....oddly just before Fred and I left to go explore with Tom, Laur was making buttermilk sorbet,and asked me if the buttermilk was still okay, and Fred and I started talking about the old green and white "checkerboard" cone shapedcartons that It came in...So how surprised was I to see this laying between the flooring? We also found an early Bradford Milk bottle, Neilly Dairy, that I gave to Fred,....But that was about the extent of it.                                     Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Neat.  It's weird when things like that happen!  This is unrelated, but I was telling Joe how the other day I was laying in bed trying to decide if I wanted some potato chips or not.  Shortly after that, our older cat, Oliver who LOVES chips, hopped onto my bed and started sniffing around.  Since he's old, he doesn't hop up on my bed often and he has his own spots where he likes to sleep and hang out around the house.  Weird coincidences.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

That looks cool. I can imagine how many times kids used those for a megaphone or a make shift hearing device. Is that all cardboard? Its gotta be tough to find items like that still in excellent shape after all these years. Well it looks like the Old Drugstore Saga is slowly coming to a close. I wish all of you guys the best of luck finding another score like that. Thanx for bringing this story to life for us all. This has got to be one of the grandest threads in ABN history. Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 13, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Joe,maybe you and Fred should talk about revolutionary war flasks next time.[][] Speaking of coincidences,I went to a flea market a few towns over today and a fella had what he called a barrel hammer.It was a short handled tool with a hammer like head on one side and a curved axe like cutter on the other,similar in looks to a peat cutter.Maybe I should start talking about old flasks too! []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*



> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> Joe,maybe you and Fred should talk about revolutionary war flasks next time.[][]


 

 My Gawd but we have some very funny and insightful members on this forum! Thanks for making me laugh enough to spit out coffee, Wangan.....and that's great about the barrel hammer,...did you get it or was it too much moolah? (If not did you take a pic?) Sounds cool and I can picture it well enough with your discription. Laur and I were watching a great episode of "Time Team" on our public broadcast channel, and they brought up a colonial hammer from the old well they'd excavated at Jamestown Va. Gotta love the old stuff.                                                                                                       Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*



> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> 
> Well it looks like the Old Drugstore Saga is slowly coming to a close. I wish all of you guys the best of luck finding another score like that. Thanx for bringing this story to life for us all. This has got to be one of the grandest threads in ABN history. Swiz


 

 Very kind word's Swiz...This was a great dig and a great time!,....It kind of grew into what it was,more by all you good folk on ABN, than by much effort on our part,we just shared it.... and we were dam* lucky to find it....As we were wandering around the woods today, I was thinking how difficult it CAN be to find good places to explore, but things have worked out so many times for us that I realize they'll come around again. I also am going to take a moment to thank my comrades Penn Digger Tom for leading us to it, Mr. Fred for being such a great foot soldier and generous friend, (and one hard diggin' s.o.b.) and Laur, my wonderful little archeologist wife. Thanks everyone for giving me a place to express my bottle addiction. Joe


----------



## Wangan (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Sorry Joe, I didnt get a picture of the hammer,but I will go back this coming weekend and get a picture of it or maybe even buy it.I had just put the last of my money into gas and was tapped out.[&o]Besides,he didnt have a price tag on anything there. Im thinking a barrel collection with tools and things would be cool.The guy had a Blob top Moxie that I wanted and I asked about its worth in the soda thread but no one has replied.I thought this guy was going to literally talk my ears off before I left!He was packing up as I left,so I know the bottle and hammer will still be there this weekend.

 This has been a real adventure of a thread and I hate to see it end.Two heads are better than one and you people have four heads to think of where to go and find stuff,so Im sure we will get to enjoy many more of your adventures.I think the anticipation is as great waiting for you all to find the next spot as it was waiting for the next bottle at the last dig!Keep up the great sleuthing and THINK OLD BOTTLES!!![]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Tim,...I always thought the blob top moxies were way cool,....I've dug some of the crown tops but not a blob....I once saw one in an off greenish color that was semi crude and awesome....really wanted it, but I think someone was just showing, not selling it....Anyhow, I'm not sure what a good price is for one,....As far as gas money goes,...I hear you loud and clear,...I've got a 99 Ranger 4wd,....great truck but even in in a good state of tune, it's a little gas hog. BTW does anyone know what they might have used the rubber stamps on? By the look of the large numeral "2" I was thinking maybe for crates or bags...         Thanks for the good words.    Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*



> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> Two heads are better than one and you people have four heads to think of where to go and find stuff


 
 Thanks, Wangan.  Sometimes, we do! LOL[sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Wangan (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thats why you need to go more and help them.[]


----------



## Wangan (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Joe,the marking of crates is an excellent idea.I wonder if maybe they may have been used for poster ads too.The swirly one makes me think of border wallpaper,but Ive never heard of rubber stamps for wallpaper or just over the paint.Maybe the drugstore used them on crates they shipped out to other customers.Too bad you couldnt Google up the store for a good historical account.I think the side finds are as interesting as the bottles.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Hey Joe, here's one for your wallpaper. 







 They sure are perty. I sold my first blob top Moxie and thought I'd never find another one. The first one was free, I dug it this one cost me $3 but I guess the going price is between $10 to $15+. Hey Joe I think I see a little drool on your lip. [] Swiz


----------



## Wangan (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

The one I saw didnt have nerve food on it so I am thinking it is newer than that maybe.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

My first one was better. It was a bit more crude and more nice sized air bubbles in it. Both of the blobs that I've had say Nerve Food on them. They might not be a high end bottle but I really like the way they look. I'll keep my eye out for another one for you Joe. If I can get a good deal on one I'll let you have it at cost plus shipping. I'm suppose to be going to look at another 300+ bottles this coming weekend. Digger direct buying. The guy dug a bunch of them but doesn't seem to know a lot about bottles. I'm gonna try my best to be fair with the guy. Its the only way to keep the bottles flowing to ya. Swiz


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 15, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*



> ORIGINAL: swizzle
> They might not be a high end bottle but I really like the way they look. I'll keep my eye out for another one for you Joe. If I can get a good deal on one I'll let you have it at cost plus shipping.


 

 Thanks very much Swiz,....If it works out,...you're on. I agree they're a great looking bottle.I think that the name "Nerve Food" is way cool.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                                     Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*



> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got banned for awhile from the dig because of some red tape issues.  I did my best, as much as I can with my back problems, etc.  I was busy making something for my friend's son, who just had surgery, the last time they went.  Sometimes, I don't care for the area they are going to or the death marches through the woods.  That reminds me, Tom, I need permission to dig again on Joe's lot downtown.  It's shallow digging, but I think I have the privy located from the Sanborns.  I know you're not interested, but I would like to go with Joe and Fred.  Thanks, Tom.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 15, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Very nice bottle, Swiz.  Wangan, I agree about the side finds being just as interesting.  I love the signs we found, the marbles, Joe's stamps and buttermilk cone thing, and my little black man bank part (although I am looking to sell that one).  I just love history and playing archaeologist.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 15, 2010)

*RE: Last of the drugstore finds?*

Thanx Red, Hey if you don't tell Joe I'll sell you the next one that I find at cost plus shipping. If I dig one then just pay the shipping. I won't spend over $10 on one. Shhhhhh!!!! Swiz []


----------



## willong (Jun 17, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> Look what came out about four feet down!


 
 Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 18, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Thanks for looking Will,...(I had to go back and see which post that was.) Gettin' senile.[] I was thrilled to dig the Saratoga,...I rarely get bottles like that out of places like that.                              Joe


----------



## Wangan (Jun 20, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Well Joe,I got a picture of the "barrel hammer".Im not sure if it was to make a barrel but maybe to make the hoops.Ill have to investigate further.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 20, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Here is the Moxie,and it did have Nerve Food on it but very slight.It has a slight bulge below the wording on the front.The base was plain with a swiggle or maybe an M.These pics are worse than I thought.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Hey Tim,....That's very cool!....Colonial looking even....I love old tools, I've got a barn beam where we extended the living room, hung with old barn pulleys, tools, lanterns, liscense plates, etc.  Thanks for taking the time to go back and get a pic,...did you go for the Moxie bottle, or was it already gone?...                  Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 20, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

oops, must have been typing at the same time....Thanks for showing those Tim...


----------



## Wangan (Jun 21, 2010)

*RE: PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

I have no idea how much he wants for the Moxie,(no tag).I left it there.I wont be buying anything for quite a while.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2010)

*RE:Wangan.. PLEASE STAY TUNED...*



> ORIGINAL: Wangan
> 
> Well Joe,I got a picture of the "barrel hammer".Im not sure if it was to make a barrel but maybe to make the hoops.Ill have to investigate further.


 

 Tim,...Lauren and I just finished watching a PBS historical television series show on archeologists, excavating Thomas Jeffersons home (Monticello) they were focusing on the slave quarters and showed and early illustration of slaves making barrels,...guess what one of em' was holding?...yep a hammer just like this one. Thought you might like to know.    Joe


----------



## Wangan (Jun 25, 2010)

*RE: RE:Wangan.. PLEASE STAY TUNED...*

Thanks Joe,
    That is something else! Interesting info.! I always wondered about the black-cooper connection.[]

 This guy seemed sure a local antique dealer would want it because he(the dealer) is into tools.Evidently the dealer collects house building tools.This flea market guy has a good handle on antiques which is why I think he was disappointed it didnt sell.He knew it was real old and that dealer would probably snatch it up.

 They had something on the History Channel like that archy dig.Very interesting!                  -Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 25, 2010)

*RE:I heard that the building came down today!*

According to Penn Digger, They finally began tearing her down today....Debris is mostly still there, but they will finish early next week... Updates to come.[]


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 25, 2010)

*RE: RE:I heard that the building came down today!*



> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> According to Penn Digger, They finally began tearing her down today....Debris is mostly still there, but they will finish early next week... Updates to come.[]


     I heard that also-------they said you could hear Bromos  breaking  2 city blocks away-----Trolls  running the streets[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]-------------Fred.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

*RE: RE:I heard that the building came down today!*

I finally went back and reread this post,...figured I should allow people to see the end. (Not sure why I broke up the thread?)

 Almost over....   https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-321434/mpage-2/key-/tm.htm#322092

 Finale...    https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-322228/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm


----------



## Penn Digger (Mar 23, 2011)

Ten months later, same neighborhood, different drug store being dug.  Who would have thought doing some research could pan out like this Joe?  I am referring to the current "Spring fling" thread although at present I do not have the same feel about this new dig.  Time will tell?  It seems we are always rushed on these sort of digs as the building is being torn down and covered over or in this case rehabbed into a new business where dirty cob webbed bottle bums will not be welcomed to come crawling out of the floor.

 PD
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2011)

> although at present I do not have the same feel about this new dig.


 
 What chu talkin' about boy! You're the cool logic guru (and resident pessimist),....I'm the 'fly by the seat of my pants' bottle finder![]  We'll just have to see when all the dust and cobwebs settle, who's right.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 24, 2011)

You have to keep trying, Tom.  A lot of times, I never find anything.  I've seen you find some great bottles when you least expected it.  Good thing Joe was able to find it on the Sanborns and print it.  Knowing what was there gives me hope that I will find something too.  I hope we can all go back this weekend.


----------

